# Tarmac Pro Stem Question (with pics)



## willmarjenhoff (Mar 7, 2009)

I have the following stem.

S-Works Pro-Set stem, 31.8mm handlebar clamp, 4-position adjustable, Ti hardware

However since the stem is built into the s-works bars as one piece how do I adjust. The only thing I can see to adjust is the spacers on the fork.

I need to raise up the angle without raising it up the fork. I say without as I already have the bars as high as it will go.

How is this a four position adjustable?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

You actually have the S-Works Barmac Wedge. The description mentions an "Adjustable angle alloy internal mechanism"... and the enlargement shows a shim - similar to that used in the other Spec systems. I'm guessing that if you remove the top cap you'll see a shim between the steerer tube and stem. You may have to remove the stem to adjust the shim to the desired angle (that's the way my Pro Set works), but if you're unfamiliar with adjusting headset bearings (necessary after you start this process) you might want your LBS to do this. 

http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=41857&eid=367


----------

